# Floppy ear tips



## maximillianGSD (Dec 14, 2013)

Max's ears are up and he is gonna be 7 months next week, but the tips of his ears are a little floppy and weak. The stand up but only when he is fully alert. Is there anything I can do to strengthen the tips?



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's a beauty!

I'm thinking they will just stand up on their own if it's just the tips, those are some big ears and he's still growing!


----------



## maximillianGSD (Dec 14, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He's a beauty!
> 
> I'm thinking they will just stand up on their own if it's just the tips, those are some big ears and he's still growing!


Thanks a lot, that's exactly what I was thinking as well but just founded a little odd that just the tips were like that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think his ears will be alright. My last shepherd had floppy ears but they were around the lower-midpoint of the ear. I wish she had that much lift off lol Hes a good looking pooch


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

They'll straighten out I think. My last pup was the same 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## malakG (May 8, 2021)

maximillianGSD said:


> Max's ears are up and he is gonna be 7 months next week, but the tips of his ears are a little floppy and weak. The stand up but only when he is fully alert. Is there anything I can do to strengthen the tips?
> View attachment 186162
> View attachment 186170
> View attachment 186178
> ...


We recently were given 9 mos old from co worker who couldn't keep anymore. Wonderful young gsd and great companion for our girl. But see that very tips of ears floppy. Wonder if still chance they'll stand? Also wondering, if genetic; is it a trait passed from male or female or does it matter?


----------

